# Need help with Nikon D200 in Studio



## kbtarl (Nov 17, 2006)

My wife just bought a Nikon D200 to break into the digital age. She is a professional photographer using primarily a Mamiya 645 AFD with a SunPak MS-4000 Pro System (2lights). She uses a Wein Pro Sync LX to trigger the flashes with the Mamiya but we can not get it to work right with the D200. It only gives us a picture across a small strip at the bottom. She has been using the built in Flash to trigger her strobes but she gets a shadow cast on the right hand side every time. I am sure you can sympathize with the post procession to remove shadows. She doesn't get this with the Mamiya so she thinks it must be from the pop up flash. What is causing the Pro Sync to produce only the small strip across the bottom and total black above? Is it the pop up flash on the D200 causing the shadow? Where can we learn more about getting good in studio flash pictures with the D200?

Thanks in advance for any comments, tips, tricks, references.

Bruce


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2006)

What shutter speed is she using?  

Usually, when there is a strip at the side/bottom that is not illuminated...it is because the shutter speed was faster than the camera's max sync speed.

A quick search tells me that the D200's max sync speed it 1/250...so don't use a speed any faster than that.

Another possible problem may be that she is using the built-in flash to trigger the strobes.  I know that Canon's E-TTL flash metering will cause the camera to fire a pre-flash right before exposure, to determine the proper flash output.  If used with optical slaves...the pre-flash will trigger them...not allowing them time to recharge for the actual exposure.  I don't know how Nikon does it...but this may be your problem.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds to me like the shutter is faster than the x-sync speed.


----------



## indigenous (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd bet money on it.


----------



## fmw (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, most likely you are trying to shoot with too fast a shutter speed. 

I would suggest you turn off the built in flash and never turn it on again. The answer is to get an AS-15 which is a shoe mount accessory with a PC socket. You can then put a PC cord between it and one of the strobes. Any other strobes can be slave triggered. The AS15 is cheap. I have a brand new spare one if you like. PC cords are also cheap but I'll bet your wife has that already.  If not get a nice, long coiled one so it won't get your way as you move around the set.


----------

